# How much gore can you get away with in a yard display?



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

So here's the deal; Most of my props are indoor type stuff with the exception of some tombstones which are going to go outside. I'm just afraid that its not going to take up the whole property which is why I thought it would be cool to park my car in the driveway and make a crime scene around it. I want to put caution tape around the car with chalk marks outlining pieces of a body across the area. 

but I also want to have a body in the drivers seat with no head, an arm hanging off the steering wheel and some other misc parts floating around. Maybe a head stuck in the basketball hoop instead of a ball etc. And its not just to take up space either... most of my time spent last year was creating the gorier props, so I don't want them to go to waste. The thing is I don't know when its time to stop, so how much blood and gore do you guys use? And if you did do you get any complaints?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I never get complaints. But then again I use no gore. The worst thing in my haunt thats gory is i have eye balls, everywhere. Sitting on tables, in jars, big ones, little ones, tiny ones, but really thats not very gory. I try and stay away from gore. I myself might put a skull in the basket ball hoop, and a skeleton in the drivers seat instead.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

No idea. I have NO CLUE how neighbours are going to react to my corpsed skull fence posts. Don't really care, either....it's MY yard...LOL!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

My haunt features a guillotine with very realistic severed head, along with a buture shop utilized by leaherface. I also create a crime scene area using authentic "POLICE - CRIME SCENE" tape and a 'disaster bag' , they have a little more effect than a traditional body bag. I fill the bag with chickenwire and zip it up halfway with a hand sticking out of the side.

Must be all the horror movies but seems like the kids dont think the gory stuff is as scary as say the skeleton driving the hearse.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't use much gore...I don't think that it's that scary


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm not sure either, we don't use much gore other than eyeballs in a jar and little things like that. Simply because I think creepy atmosphere with traditional Halloween elements (like corpsed skeletons, spooky witches etc.) tend to be more scary to most. 
I've seen some people get away with some pretty gory haunts though. I guess it depends on where you live and your neighbors, how everyone reacts.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i dont decorate my yard i do a local charity farm and loads of people go there and they LOVE the gore, but its only after 6 for the scarier stuf during the day the little ones only go to the "Safe" area's which are less gory, but when i used to do my yard i never got complaints about gore just the little kids wouldnt usually go up the drive so id walk down and give then candy.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Like Ale said it's your yard do what you want ... you wil be able to tell if people are stopping and looking or driving away fast LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would think it would depend on your goal for the haunt and who is going to see it. If it is for adults only then the gore issue is up to you. If on the other hand you will be having little toter's there then you may wish to set up for a general audiance. This gore issue comes up every year. And as long as you handle it well by posting it as such and not kiddie safe you should not have a problem. But I think you should have a kiddy safe zone so these future haunters can enjoy halloween also.
Yes, its your yard and you can do what you want. But these people are you guests, do you wish to have them enjoy themselves and return next year or not. As soon as you invite the general public to view your haunt you become the represenitive of Halloween.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

As long as you don't have private parts or female chest parts exposed i would call it fair game.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Being a professional haunt, we too consider ourselves "representatives" of Halloween. We use gore effects in our haunt, but where it is appropriate and makes sense. We don't sling guts, gore, and blood around to fill up space as it were. We do take in to consideration that we will have younger patrons to visit on occassion, but then too we suggest that no one under the age of 12 attend. We have had patrons as young as 5 years old come through with mom/dad, (at 1:00 am no less) and they were fine with the whole haunt, hardly phased a bit. Mom/ Dad on the other hand.....were more scared, go figure.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love gore, and the kids are used to seeing it anyway. SO no complaints except eeeeewwwwww....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't go for gore myself. The worst I'll have this year is a gargoyle birdbath full of eyes in red dyed water. Maybe a crow on the edge with an eye in it's beak. If it's too heavy on the gore the younger Tots may not come to the door.


----------

